# Are Ashkenazi Jews white?



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Dec 13, 2019)

It's a simple question. I would argue they are at least part European but not "white" (of purely European descent). Given Trump's latest EO, it seems relevant. What do you kiwis think?


----------



## The Reaper (Dec 13, 2019)

>part European
>not white

If they are part European they are at least part white.  You need to extrapolate more if you disagree with this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 13, 2019)

@Gaylord Brachiosaurus I know you're an Ashkenazi jew. You can have my aryan pass.

No, Ashkenazi jews are a distinct ethnic group with their own physical features and score differently then Euros on intelligence tests. https://web.mit.edu/fustflum/documents/papers/AshkenaziIQ.jbiosocsci.pdf
If jews and whites were more similar we wouldn't see such a stark contrast like 2% of the U.S. population(full Ashkenazi) being 27% United States Nobel prize winners in the 20th century. Jews who married outside their community from about 800-1650ad typically left the community, jews couldn't work many jobs and had to stick together as a minority often blamed for things not entirely their fault. Theres some intermixing but everybody has that.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Dec 13, 2019)

The real white people is the friends we made along the way

For real though this is a re.tarded thread


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, they are White.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 13, 2019)

They are Middle Eastern.

Therefore they are not white in the traditional definition, but most look so because of years of interracial breeding. But I know a kike when I see one....


----------



## tuscangarder (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, they are white. 

They are majority European dna.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 13, 2019)

tuscangarder said:


> Yes, they are white.
> 
> They are majority European dna.


That's because of inter-mixing over the years. They are majority white now, but not back hundreds of years ago in their ancestry.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Dec 13, 2019)

all Jews are bad my friend.  But I really think Null should answer for us. 

@Null how do you feel about Jews? Are there good Jews?


----------



## Revo (Dec 13, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> all Jews are bad my friend.  But I really think Null should answer for us.
> 
> @Null how do you feel about Jews? Are there good Jews?


Yes there are good ones, you can't generalize everyone based on some stereotypes you saw.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 13, 2019)

They're the original white niggers.


----------



## Franjevina (Dec 13, 2019)

If they can fit in the oven,they are NOT white .


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 13, 2019)

White privilege 1000% exists in the US, but only because Jews are listed as white on the census.


----------



## tuscangarder (Dec 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> That's because of inter-mixing over the years. They are majority white now, but not back hundreds of years ago in their ancestry.



We are talking about Jews today, not Jews of a 1000 years ago. What is your point? At some point Europeans were black.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 13, 2019)

tuscangarder said:


> We are talking about Jews today, not Jews of a 1000 years ago. What is your point? At some point Europeans were black.


Your grandmother of seven generations ago was black.


----------



## byuu (Dec 13, 2019)

They're unironically more German than all those Americans who always go on about their German heritage.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Dec 13, 2019)

Ashkenazis are just as jewish as the Black Israelites.


----------



## BridgeTroll (Dec 13, 2019)

Ashkenazi are a seperate Ethnic group. Intermixing with europeans was relatively rare until the 20th Century.
Are they white? I don't fucking know, they appear to be more white than Albos, Italos and Greeks. But from a ethnic standpoint, they are very different from a modern day european.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 13, 2019)

This is stupid. Ashkenazi are Caucasian so they're 'white". Ethnically they're Jewish. Race and ethnicity are not interchangeable. Judaism is religious and cultural so there are black Jews (Falasha) and Middle Eastern Jews (Yemenites). There are probably Asian Jews as well although I've never met any.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 13, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> This is stupid. Ashkenazi are Caucasian so they're 'white". Ethnically they're Jewish. Race and ethnicity are not interchangeable. Judaism is religious and cultural so there are black Jews (Falasha) and Middle Eastern Jews (Yemenites). There are probably Asian Jews as well although I've never met any.


Isn't Israel in Asia?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 13, 2019)

...What the fuck is "white", anyway?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 13, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Isn't Israel in Asia?


You what I mean; slant Jews.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 13, 2019)

Only when it serves them, but of course when a protest is down their street or people come with pitchforks suddenly they are people of colour. That's why you need to breed with them, convert and you get out of white privilege forever more lol


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> That's because of inter-mixing over the years. They are majority white now, but not back hundreds of years ago in their ancestry.



The inter-mixing is what makes an Ashkenazi Jew an Ashkenazi, though. They didn't emerge until around the 700s AD (I think) in Central Europe, created by the mixture of Germans and Jews. Thus the Semitic/Mediterranean noses and kinky hair, but high prevalence of light hair and pale skin.

Now,  if we're limiting "White" to European peoples (which I personally disagree with, but let's suppose that's right), then Mizrahi Jews (the ones who stayed in the Middle East) definitely aren't, but Ashkenazim definitely are.

 I mean, on genetics sites like 23 and Me they also categorize Ashkenazim as a branch of European ancestry.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Dec 13, 2019)

Jews created the concept of "white", same as they created the concepts of "the West" or "Europe". They love abstract pseudoethnic terms like that because they make it easier for a parasitic organism to blend in. Actual Europeans traditionally identified themselves through belonging to a specific nation and/or religion, and by speaking a certain language. Abstract notions of "whiteness" and "western culture" only grew popular in America, since they can give an ersatz feeling of identity to people who are completely alienated from any actual heimat, who have no real connection to any ethnicity, heritage, or culture, who are cultureless mongrels bred like cattle on mass produced "pop culture", and who are the outcome of dozens of ethnicities mixed together without knowing neither the language nor tradition of any of them.

So yeah, jews can call themselves "white", and so can americans. Other nations have traditional means of expressing identity and they don't need the modernist invention that is the racist concept of "whiteness". If I ever met someone who identifies as "white" in real life I'd laugh in his face. It's humiliating to not know your true heritage and culture, to lose all connection to the real ethnos of your ancestors, and to be forced to refer to yourself as "white" or "black", like the niggers in america do according to their skin color.


Spoiler


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Dec 13, 2019)

I personally consider Ashkanazis white, or "honorary" white, considering they're mostly of European descent and were part of European culture for possibly 2500 years.

Sephardim? Mizrahim? Different matter.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 13, 2019)

The definition of 'white' gets quite tricky when you reach the different ends of the Mediterranean and often degenerates into personal headcanon and abitrariness. 

It's a moot point in any case, as genetic tests have showed that a huge part of the maternal stock is from native (East-Euro) women. Hence why quite a few look quite indistinguishable from regular Europeans, and you'd have to classify individuals rather than the group as a whole.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 13, 2019)

Ashkenazi appear to be white at a glance, and to most people not educated on jewish trickery. They are generally recognizable by their schnozz, hair type and facial shapes and are a provably distinct ethnic group, most notably on commercially available genetic tests. They will claim to be white when it's convenient, and drop it to wear their distinct Ashkenazi label instead when it benefits them more.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 13, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> There are probably Asian Jews as well although I've never met any.











						Kaifeng Jews - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




All though they trace "Jewishness" patrilineally instead of matrilineally which is a big difference.


----------



## Revo (Dec 15, 2019)

It's annoying to hear about people making issues and or complain about  skin color and gender of someone who lives in a country ,in 24/7 days on Internet and IRL.


----------



## Marche (Dec 15, 2019)

Only when they need to be.


----------



## Unog (Dec 15, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> ...What the fuck is "white", anyway?



European. Only the retards at /pol/ (Scandinavians aren't white, slavs aren't white, etc) and autists who are obsessed with including people of middle eastern descent into that group would say otherwise, for the most part.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 15, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Your grandmother of seven generations ago was black.



You're black right now, you dumb nigger


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 15, 2019)

There was a pretty successful book published a while ago: The Invention of the Jewish People by Schlomo Sands. It upset a lot of Zionists but as it was written by a Jewish professor of history at Tel Aviv university, they had to just gnash their teeth rather than dismiss it as anti-Semitic. It does it a disservice to summarise in a few lines but one of the central take aways is that there was a large wave of proselytisation and conversions around 700-900AD meaning most of the Jews today are, yes, European. And have about as much connection or lack of connection (your pick) to ancient Hebrews as any other European. Which should have no significance to anyone as your ancestry doesn't control your beliefs or culture. Except that the Jewish religion is all about God's Chosen People, Twelve Tribes and all that malarkey. And that the State of Israel is endlessly justified on the grounds that Jews have an ancestral right to it.

The Invention of the Jewish People details this history and also goes into how the myth of Jewish Essentialism is used today. In my opinion Zionism has about as much basis as any other national identity myth whether that be Ultima Thule or Black Egypt. Jewish people are the same as anyone else racially, although I have been called anti-Semitic for saying this without my accuser having a drop of awareness of the irony of that.

Oh, and side note: whilst there are some studies that show Jewish people are marginally more intelligent than other populations the one studies I looked at made no allowance for the simple fact that urban populations are of the same marginally higher intelligence (as measured by IQ) than rural populations. For cultural reasons, Jewish people tend to move to more urban areas so that needs to be factored in but hardly ever is. So I repeat: Jews, non-Jews, don't really see a difference. And the only people who get offended by the idea that there isn't a difference are Zionists and Nazis.


----------



## Revo (Dec 15, 2019)

Jim on Ashkenazi Jews color's skin .


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 15, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Jews created the concept of "white", same as they created the concepts of "the West" or "Europe". They love abstract pseudoethnic terms like that because they make it easier for a parasitic organism to blend in. Actual Europeans traditionally identified themselves through belonging to a specific nation and/or religion, and by speaking a certain language. Abstract notions of "whiteness" and "western culture" only grew popular in America, since they can give an ersatz feeling of identity to people who are completely alienated from any actual heimat, who have no real connection to any ethnicity, heritage, or culture, who are cultureless mongrels bred like cattle on mass produced "pop culture", and who are the outcome of dozens of ethnicities mixed together without knowing neither the language nor tradition of any of them.
> 
> So yeah, jews can call themselves "white", and so can americans. Other nations have traditional means of expressing identity and they don't need the modernist invention that is the racist concept of "whiteness". If I ever met someone who identifies as "white" in real life I'd laugh in his face. It's humiliating to not know your true heritage and culture, to lose all connection to the real ethnos of your ancestors, and to be forced to refer to yourself as "white" or "black", like the niggers in america do according to their skin color.
> 
> ...



What an edgy faggot. Do you think all those 1800s era pioneers were based around “mass produced pop culture”?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 15, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Jews created the concept of "white", same as they created the concepts of "the West" or "Europe". They love abstract pseudoethnic terms like that because they make it easier for a parasitic organism to blend in. Actual Europeans traditionally identified themselves through belonging to a specific nation and/or religion, and by speaking a certain language. Abstract notions of "whiteness" and "western culture" only grew popular in America, since they can give an ersatz feeling of identity to people who are completely alienated from any actual heimat, who have no real connection to any ethnicity, heritage, or culture, who are cultureless mongrels bred like cattle on mass produced "pop culture", and who are the outcome of dozens of ethnicities mixed together without knowing neither the language nor tradition of any of them.
> 
> So yeah, jews can call themselves "white", and so can americans. Other nations have traditional means of expressing identity and they don't need the modernist invention that is the racist concept of "whiteness". If I ever met someone who identifies as "white" in real life I'd laugh in his face. It's humiliating to not know your true heritage and culture, to lose all connection to the real ethnos of your ancestors, and to be forced to refer to yourself as "white" or "black", like the niggers in america do according to their skin color.
> 
> ...



I like how you blame Jews for making all Europeans just "white" with no basis on nationality or culture when its really right-wing white nationalists that caused such a thing in the first place. Never mind the fact you think the whole "western culture" concept shit is an American only invention when it is not.  However I will give credit where it's due and say that I do nominally agree that people need to stop acting like all whites or blacks are the same monolithic group. It's sad that the majority of African Americans do not know what their homeland in Africa is, besides just the continent.

Also, lol @ "muh cultural/ethnic identity" niggers that say the US is shit because it "doesn't have a culture" and is too "mixed" with multiple nationalities and races. We are the most powerful hegemonic nation the world has ever seen. Strange that the more "homogenous" nations have to either work very hard to surpass us like China, or rely on our protection and intervention like Eurocucks.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 15, 2019)

no


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 15, 2019)

ZeCommissar said:


> I like how you blame Jews for making all Europeans just "white" with no basis on nationality or culture when its really right-wing white nationalists that caused such a thing in the first place. Never mind the fact you think the whole "western culture" concept shit is an American only invention when it is not.  However I will give credit where it's due and say that I do nominally agree that people need to stop acting like all whites or blacks are the same monolithic group. It's sad that the majority of African Americans do not know what their homeland in Africa is, besides just the continent.
> 
> Also, lol @ "muh cultural/ethnic identity" niggers that say the US is shit because it "doesn't have a culture" and is too "mixed" with multiple nationalities and races. We are the most powerful hegemonic nation the world has ever seen. Strange that the more "homogenous" nations have to either work very hard to surpass us like China, or rely on our protection and intervention like Eurocucks.


The base population for the US is assorted types of europeans, the problem is the people on multigenerational welfare are mostly not white. Welfare is not a good thing in the long term because the people on it get used to being non-contributors for anything and then treat the community at large as something you just take from and don't invest in. It leads to social decay.

Welfare wasn't even a thing when we had the large influx of immigrants, they wanted to come to work, the immigrants who have mostly been coming since the 1960's are just coming to be taken care of and to be non-contributors to america. They tend to not assimilate either which previous generations of immigrants did and that's also not a good thing. If you want immigrants you need assimilation or you wind up with India. And California is well on it's way to being street shitter central just like India.

Many spanish speakers in america don't know how to read in spanish or english which makes teaching them english way way harder since they have nothing to go by. Language is the #1 most important thing when it comes to assimilation because it's how you convey information. Language is a means to an end it's not some entity that you just keep going for the sake of novelty. People bitch and moan about dead languages but there was literally no purpose for them to be kept around. It's like wanting to hold onto Adobe Flash or javascript.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 15, 2019)

i'm blonde with blue eyes so i don't know what other race i'd be (i'm also 25% russian). according to gedmatch & genetic studies we genetically match most with greeks n south italians

ehh actually disregard that, i think we're black


----------



## cockaine (Dec 15, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> That's because of inter-mixing over the years. They are majority white now, but not back hundreds of years ago in their ancestry.


They probably would have descended from mainly natufians given their origins in early Mesopotamia, so take of that as you will. How far back? Go back far enough and we all tend to look pretty similar, depending on what you believe.


----------



## Tookie (Dec 15, 2019)

"White" is a pretty subjective term historically, especially in the US where southern Italians and Irish have at various points not been considered "white." If you mean European, they are a subset of people from the European continent who certainly have similar physical characteristics to other European groups.


----------



## The best and greatest (Dec 15, 2019)

I think terms like white and black will slowly get phased out as ancestry testing becomes more commonplace. Why be black or white when you can identify with a long-standing ethnic cohort? Much more prestiged!


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Dec 15, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> I think terms like white and black will slowly get phased out as ancestry testing becomes more commonplace. Why be black or white when you can identify with a long-standing ethnic cohort? Much more prestiged!



Or when a true progressive utopia is achieved and inhabited by these beautiful people of the future, racism is finally defeated.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I mean, on genetics sites like 23 and Me they also categorize Ashkenazim as a branch of European ancestry



They didn't initially.

This was a change after cries of antisemitism.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 16, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> They didn't initially.
> 
> This was a change after cries of antisemitism.



Do you have any more detail or links on this? I'd love to learn more about how this came about. I did a quick search and found one article but it wasn't very clear.

EDIT: Also, given modern history it's crazy to me that some Jewish people were pressuring to have a big database showing who is genetically jewish or not.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Dec 19, 2019)

Update: Bernie Sanders just called himself a white man.


----------



## Vajze Shqiptare (Dec 22, 2019)

I think they are albiet not in a traditional sense like an English, German, Frenchmen, etc. More in the broader sense of them being Caucasian and in the same category of Arabs, Berbers, and so on.


----------



## Driftwood (Sep 5, 2020)

soy_king said:


> It varies with the Jewish liberal. A lot of them believe themselves to be white because they deny that Jews represent a distinct ethnic group (aka they'll believe that if their ancestors came from Poland, they're ethnically Polish and religiously Jewish) hence the idiotic meme that "Jews are a religious group, not a race." Those people believe they are white and should feel guilty about it, but they're ultimately more oppressed than white Christians.
> 
> Then there are those who recognize that Jews are a distinctive ethnoreligious group. These are usually the children of recent immigrants, and they tend to argue that they're not white but white passing, so while ultimately they're not as inherently racist as regular white people, still benefit from the systemic racism and should concede to BIPOC.
> 
> These are actual conversations that I've had with fellow Jews, and it's frustrating to no end to listen to this. You don't have to believe me, but if you want to fight your enemy appropriately, you should know how they think.



I found this post interesting because I don't think of Jews as not white, but apparently some of them don't think they are? I mean someone took me to school about Reinoehl, but just looking at him and knowing nothing else, how is that dude not white even if ethnically Jewish?

So what do you all think?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 5, 2020)

The white ones are.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 5, 2020)

Not all whites are Jews, but all Jews are white.


----------



## soy_king (Sep 5, 2020)

To quote the famous Sargoy of Cuckad, "what even is White?" 
If you're going based purely off skin color, then I would say Ashkenazi Jews (German an Eastern European Jews) and some Sephardi (Spanish origin Jews) are white. If you're going based on whether they're of predominantly indigenous European origin, then it's harder to argue due to the ultimate origin of Jews being from the middle East, and if you want to argue by census definitions then they're white by both counts, since the US census definition of white is anyone having origins from Europe, the Middle East, or North Africa.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Sep 5, 2020)

No Jews are white according to these guys






DAS RITE!


----------



## BoboPussyDiver (Sep 5, 2020)

White people are devils and jews don´t believe in satan. Therefore jews cannot be white


----------



## Basil II (Sep 5, 2020)

soy_king said:


> To quote the famous Sargoy of Cuckad, "what even is White?"
> If you're going based purely off skin color, then I would say Ashkenazi Jews (German an Eastern European Jews) and some Sephardi (Spanish origin Jews) are white. If you're going based on whether they're of predominantly indigenous European origin, then it's harder to argue due to the ultimate origin of Jews being from the middle East, and if you want to argue by census definitions then they're white by both counts, since the US census definition of white is anyone having origins from Europe, the Middle East, or North Africa.


lmao US census says Spain isn't white but the Sudan is.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 5, 2020)

The typical "Ashkenazi" and "slav" USA jews are white in both mannerism and culture.
Jews from Middle east are rarer and are like whiter arabs.
Jews from deep Africa like ethiopia are sub human scum who doesn't deserve to lay their feet on our precious holy land.

Not sure if on-topic, the big problem with the USA liberal jews is that they replaced god and religeous rules with the leftist doctorine, and in a sane world would be considered heretics.


----------



## Driftwood (Sep 5, 2020)

soy_king said:


> To quote the famous Sargoy of Cuckad, "what even is White?"
> If you're going based purely off skin color, then I would say Ashkenazi Jews (German an Eastern European Jews) and some Sephardi (Spanish origin Jews) are white. If you're going based on whether they're of predominantly indigenous European origin, then it's harder to argue due to the ultimate origin of Jews being from the middle East, and if you want to argue by census definitions then they're white by both counts, since the US census definition of white is anyone having origins from Europe, the Middle East, or North Africa.


Well, we are all from Africa, blahblahblah.

I always saw Jews as white but just a different ethnic group like Sicilians (though I am sure people want to argue with me if they are white). I did not know some did not ID as such for themselves. I have zero contact with Jews. Not because I am 88, I just do not know any period.



wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Not sure if on-topic, the big problem with the USA liberal jews is that they replaced god and religeous rules with the leftist doctorine, and in a sane world would be considered heretics.



It is undeniable that they are overrepresented in far left movements. Is it a conspiracy though? I am not convinced, but it would be interesting to know why other Jews think their own people are attracted to it.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 5, 2020)

White, black... what gives?
They all turn gray-charred black in the oven.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Sep 5, 2020)

White enough that they feel entitled to appeal to whites with phrases like "my fellow white people, this is a teachable moment for us..." Not quite white enough to refrain from putting up "Jewish owned business" signs during anti-white race riots. Schrodinger's ethnicity.


----------



## Drain Todger (Sep 5, 2020)

The majority of Jews alive today (like 75%) are Ashkenazim, and they are about 30 to 60% European and descend from a tiny, tiny group of people. A genetic bottleneck.



			https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2010/06/tracing-roots-jewishness
		




			https://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-ashkenazi-jews-dna-diseases-20140909-story.html
		


This genetic bottleneck, which occurred about 600 to 800 years ago and produced about 330 people, created a bloodline with a ridiculously high number of hereditary illnesses.



			https://www.jewishgeneticdiseases.org/jewish-genetic-diseases/
		


Because of variations in the gene NDST3 (Bifunctional heparan sulfate N-deacetylase/N-sulfotransferase 3*)*, they have high susceptibility to schizophrenia and other mental illnesses.









						Scientists discover gene that predisposes Ashkenazi Jews to schizophrenia
					

Variations of the DNST3 gene make Ashkenazi Jews 40 percent more likely to develop schizophrenia and similar diseases.




					www.haaretz.com
				




I wonder if, one day, it will be possible to help them with these problems, through _in utero _gene therapy? No one should have to suffer genetic illnesses they cannot control, if those illnesses can be safely CRISPRed out of the germline.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Sep 5, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The typical "Ashkenazi" and "slav" USA jews are white in both mannerism and culture.
> Jews from Middle east are rarer and are like whiter arabs.



This is true, as I've known both flavor of Jews in my time. Generic Ashkenazi Jews are the ones who celebrate Hanukah and all of that crap and make up Hollywood, whereas the Sephardic Jews were essentially just Sand Niggers with kippahs, and most didn't give a shit about Hanukah, but would sperg out about their other bullshit holidays like Yom Kippor andtheir countless feasts that gave them an excuse to be off work for weeks at a time. The former were often liberals and secular agnostics, and the latter were fundamentalist.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 5, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> This is true, as I've known both flavor of Jews in my time. Generic Ashkenazi Jews are the ones who celebrate Hanukah and all of that crap and make up Hollywood, whereas the Sephardic Jews were essentially just Sand Niggers with kippahs, and most didn't give a shit about Hanukah, but would sperg out about their other bullshit holidays like Yom Kippor andtheir countless feasts that gave them an excuse to be off work for weeks at a time. The former were often liberals and secular agnostics, and the latter were fundamentalist.


It's pretty ironic considering that Hanukah only came to relevance once Zionism got going. Before that it was seen as a minor piece of history, but it became the "we rebelled against the Romans, fuck yeah" holiday that redefines Jews as more active "warriors" (and a holiday that happens about the same time as Christmas).


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 5, 2020)

I think so.


----------



## Driftwood (Sep 5, 2020)

Drain Todger said:


> The majority of Jews alive today (like 75%) are Ashkenazim, and they are about 30 to 60% European and descend from a tiny, tiny group of people. A genetic bottleneck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they could just outbreed and accept converts like most other religions.



wtfNeedSignUp said:


> It's pretty ironic considering that Hanukah only came to relevance once Zionism got going. Before that it was seen as a minor piece of history, but it became the "we rebelled against the Romans, fuck yeah" holiday that redefines Jews as more active "warriors" (and a holiday that happens about the same time as Christmas).


I am aware of the lamp tale, so in retrospect, I should have understood the name Reinoehl. 

I am curious why Jews are overrepresented in far left movements. I do not think it is a conspiracy, but it would be interesting to know why.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 5, 2020)

Hell, the only reason I go along with the JEWS AINT WHITE joke is because it's funny. Just like the IRISH AINT WHITE.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Sep 5, 2020)

There are four large white ethnic groups; Germanic, Med/Latin, Celtic, and Slavic. There are also two small isolates; Finno-Ugric and Basque. Jews are Semites, a non-white ethnic group from the near east. There can be light skinned, fair haired, or coloured eyed Semites as you see with Ashkenazis and some Syrians and Jordanians but that phenotype isn't as common as it is in the white groups and possessing it doesn't make them non-Semites.



wtfNeedSignUp said:


> It's pretty ironic considering that Hanukah only came to relevance once Zionism got going. Before that it was seen as a minor piece of history, but it became the "we rebelled against the Romans, fuck yeah" holiday that redefines Jews as more active "warriors" (and a holiday that happens about the same time as Christmas).



The Maccabean rebellion, where Hanukkah comes from, was against the Seleucids who were Greek. They got their asses kicked by the Romans several times and it's how we ended up with the wandering Jews of today.


----------



## Blackhole (Sep 5, 2020)

depends


----------



## soy_king (Sep 5, 2020)

Basil II said:


> lmao US census says Spain isn't white but the Sudan is.


1. US Census designates Spain as white
2. Sudan isn't in North Africa according to the US Department of Commerce (the government department in charge of the census)





						Countries & Regions | CLDP
					

CLDP serves various countries and regions including, but not limited to, Asia & South Asia, Europe & Eurasia, Central Asia, Middle East & North Africa, and Sub-Saharan Africa.




					cldp.doc.gov


----------



## Driftwood (Sep 5, 2020)

ISDwarnedus said:


> White enough that they feel entitled to appeal to whites with phrases like "my fellow white people, this is a teachable moment for us..." Not quite white enough to refrain from putting up "Jewish owned business" signs during anti-white race riots. Schrodinger's ethnicity.


Does not matter as I am huwhite and see them as huwhite but odd. However, it sems to put a serious target on their back as a good minority of blacks are anti-Semitic. That is just fact. Better just to white pass than excplicity state your ethnicity/religion. I mean this mob will burn literally anything down, but best just not to call attention to yourself. They do not care about lambsblood.


----------



## BrownPhillip (Sep 6, 2020)

They are.
In the sense that they will burn every inch of land on god's green earth for profit.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Sep 6, 2020)

Are Christians White? Are Muslims black? If you think the previous questions are stupid then you are right because judging race through race is a very shitty method.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 6, 2020)

Race is a dumb meme, some people consider me white (I'm like olive skin and as far as I know my recent ancestry is entirely within the bounds of the Ottoman Empire), who gives a shit. I will say however that I don't like them picking and choosing their identity to make 'white people' look bad, it's extremely underhanded and frankly disgusting.


----------



## Driftwood (Sep 6, 2020)

Pickelhaube said:


> Are Christians White? Are Muslims black? If you think the previous questions are stupid then you are right because judging race through race is a very shitty method.


Not really because Jews are a distinct ethnic group, unlike Christians or Muslims, and they themselves apparently are confused on the subject, why I found it interesting.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Sep 6, 2020)

I'd argue that pretty much all Jews are white, barring those from Beta Israel in Ethiopia. Most of them either have European or non-Arab Mediterranean ancestry, and physically look as European as Greeks, Sicilians or Spaniards. At the end of the day, if Jamal decides to go postal and kill whitey, he's not going to be using anything more advanced than a book of paint samples to separate brotha from cracka, and most Jews will definitely fall into that later category.

Most of the anti-white race-baiting you get from them tends to be from the diaspora, who are overwhelmingly liberal. It's just them using their religion to argue that they aren't white to claim they're oppressed and get asspats, akin to basic white bitches that come out as genderfluid/bisexual/pansexual/whatever to claim oppression.


----------



## TurdFondler (Sep 6, 2020)

I haven't decided if Slavs are white and that's going to be the heart of the argument. 

There's a delineation, I'm certain of it. Real "white" people don't readily consume fermented fish. Anyone on the fermented fish consuming side of the line is some kind of beast person descendant somehow touched by Mongolian or Middle Eastern influence somewhere either genetically or culturally.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Sep 6, 2020)

TurdFondler said:


> I haven't decided if Slavs are white and that's going to be the heart of the argument.
> 
> There's a delineation, I'm certain of it. Real "white" people don't readily consume fermented fish. Anyone on the fermented fish consuming side of the line is some kind of beast person descendant somehow touched by Mongolian or Middle Eastern influence somewhere either genetically or culturally.


Considering that the Swedes, Danes and Icelanders all eat rotting fish, this is the first time I've ever seen a "Nords aren't white" argument. But hey - there's a first for everything.


----------



## TurdFondler (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeah I think I've blown the lid off something big. Finns? Verifiably not white. Russians? Not white. All other Slavs are lesser Russians so they're not white either.


----------



## Basil II (Sep 6, 2020)

No one is white


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 6, 2020)

TurdFondler said:


> Yeah I think I've blown the lid off something big. Finns? Verifiably not white. Russians? Not white. All other Slavs are lesser Russians so they're not white either.


Uh... 'finns' don't exist mate


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes.

Because that answer triggers both liberal Jews and antisemites.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 8, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because that answer triggers both liberal Jews and antisemites.



Let's test that theory by asking that question to Tim Wise. He might do a big "RRReeee".


----------

